

What do Developers Want - writingprincess

Hello! I'm trying to get developers to show up to my event for developers but not having any luck. What kind of benefits would entice a developer to come out to the event - free of charge - and mix and mingle maybe with potential start ups but mostly with other developers. Can you guys help? Thanks! You rock!
======
redspark
Your event seems like a product looking for a solution, but beer and girls
will get you some developers.

~~~
writingprincess
Ha...the age old perennial wants and desires haven't changed eh?

